# [DIY] ADA Style Lamp Hood



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

Hahaha! I love it, Indonesian ingenuity! Love the Stone Henge scape too.


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

Riverboa said:


> Hahaha! I love it, Indonesian ingenuity! Love the Stone Henge scape too.


hahaha yeah... try to become "Aquascape's McGyver"
all idea will comes if you don't have a money to afford aquascape's tools


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

very creative as well nice lights


----------

